# Edge Orientation (Old Pochmann method)



## magicsquares (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm trying to test methods and I see that the Pochmann's old method might be just do it for me... Anyway, how do you know which edges you still have to orient after solving everything else?


----------



## joey (Nov 19, 2007)

You just have to see them during memorisation. Normally there are only two that need orienting.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 19, 2007)

They're the ones that were *in the correct place* with bad orientation *right at the start*.


----------



## joey (Nov 19, 2007)

If there is one edge at the start of the solve in the right place, with bad orientation. You need to flip that piece, and the piece and UR.


----------



## magicsquares (Nov 19, 2007)

Thank you very much, guys.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 20, 2007)

EXACTLY what joey and stefan said man.


----------

